# Mushrooms!



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

As winter approaches up here in the U.P. (although it's still pretty warm out!), the bugs have disappeared and I've moved to photographing mushrooms, lichen, and moss instead! Here are some of my favorite photos taken in the past couple weeks. Feel free to add your pictures too.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Love macro shots.  Where are you finding these mushrooms?

I tend to photograph a lot of insects/animals around here, living on a rural block of land tends to give you access to a lot of critters.

Paul


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks! I find it hard to show how small these little mushrooms are in my photos. Lately I've been sticking an acorn in some of the shots, just so people can see how enormously huge the acorn looks next to these mushrooms. I'm lucky enough to live right next to a forest with several miles of trails through it. I just walk along the edge of the trails and look for little mushrooms hiding in the moss. It's getting harder now though, with all the fallen leaves covering everything up. I spent the summer down in Illinois and spent a lot of time walking through a meadow restoration area that had a ton of butterflies, dragonflies, and beetles for me to photograph.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I don't see any mushrooms.    

NEVER mind. I see them now.  

It's moving into mushroom season here in Oregon, too. Morels, chicken of the woods, matsutake, chanterelles, mmmmm.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

T.M. Roy (Terry) said:


> I don't see any mushrooms.
> 
> NEVER mind. I see them now.
> 
> It's moving into mushroom season here in Oregon, too. Morels, chicken of the woods, matsutake, chanterelles, mmmmm.


Oh, I know!! My friend (the one I mentioned earlier, who used to have a pet sparrow) has been taking a ton of mushroom pictures back in Oregon. And collecting them too, of course.  A year and a half ago, I took a mycology class in college and we went mushroom collecting in the Oregon forests. So much fun!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

You should write your next book about a microworld -- maybe about creatures who live among the mushrooms.  You can include your photos in it.


----------



## hodad66 (May 9, 2011)




----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd not seen these before, so thank goodness somebody bumped the thread.  Those are some of the nicest, most interesting macro shots I've ever seen.  Real prize winners here.


----------



## bluetiger1941 (Mar 20, 2011)

Not exactly a mushroom - it's "Dog Vomit Slim Mold", or _fuligo septica_. I found this in some fresh mulch between some shrubbery in my front yard last summer.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Amazing!  What great photos -- thanks for sharing!


----------

